# Official Post:10th Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney & Camp-Out Nov15-17



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

*10th, yes, the 10th! Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney & Camp-out Friday November 15th to Sunday November 17th. *

I apologize everyone that I dropped the ball. I have been extremely busy, and have had other things going on and have not been able to devote any time to this. 

On top of that, there's been a delay in installing the new moors in mm boat, and i won't be ready n time for the tournament.

However, Team Bite Me said I could get a ride with them. 

If there is enough interest, I will still throw this thing, just let me know. I know it's only 2 weeks away.Please post if you either plan on entering, or even just camping!


*RULES:

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday November 15th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm May 26th. 

In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made. There will not be an alternate date since it's so late in the year. Sorry guys.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 entry fee per Boat (Team) due by Thursday May 23rd before the tournament.If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, etc "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.

One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligible. 

Cookout Saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil,propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits etc , and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligible shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THE MEAT! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, etc So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and frying up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than any thing else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 entry can be mailed to: 

Clay Palmgren 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

Or shoot me a PM if you would like to make other arrangements, meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a home base fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH OR CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if your going out to MCree! 

For the tournament, the official VHF channel will be 68. *


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG IT CLAY!!!!! Seems like whenever these events happen, I AM WORKING!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh and now that my boat is all good too!!!! Maybe next time brother!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Jason! Hopefully this coming spring! Which speaking of events this spring, I got too busy to organize a swim with the manatees trip to Crystal River last spring after the awesome trips the three years before.Definitely going to this coming spring. Think you might want to do it again, and being Logan?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Dang Jason! Hopefully this coming spring! Which speaking of events this spring, I got too busy to organize a swim with the manatees trip to Crystal River last spring after the awesome trips the three years before.Definitely going to this coming spring. Think you might want to do it again, and being Logan?


Yepper...I'd be willing to take off fer a Manatee trip!!! Not sure bout Logan's schedule since he plays every sport there is....:whistling:


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*10th tourney*

so who is going? is it on or not?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Weather permitting, I will be there!

If you know that Claydoh, it will only take a few entries for an excuse to enjoy a weekend of camping fun!

Remember his motto, "we're having a party/camp trip @ McCrae where a shark tourney might break out" 

It's all about the fun, so, if the weather is nice with a full moon a blazing, I'm pretty sure you will find a group of trash talking "I will catch the largest apex predator and take your money" around some hot grease and a towering beach fire!

Jimmy


----------



## bite me fishing team (Feb 13, 2013)

if enough teams commit we will have it, or we could just have a get together out there away,my team is in..going to have a boat load of fire wood and some pallets,and a few bottles of apple pie.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

There will probably be 3 of us that are coming over via kayak. Not entering in the contest, but will be coming for the party.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i plan to camp that weekend.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, eight days away, and it's just us for sure fishing Tracy. I'm going to officially cancel the Unofficial Shark Tourney, but officially say it looks like as jimmy said, we have enough for a camp out, so let's do it! This week be an easy one for me not worrying about hosting the cook up. Time to just chill with you guys, and bs. You still plan on going Tracy, and it's the offer good for me to get on your boat and share camp with you guys? This probably won't be as big as the other ones, but we'll have z good time anyways! And that will make next spring the anniversary 10th of these events! And my boat will be ready, stating on the motor swap this weekend, can't wait.

Daniel, you bringing that little hotty of yours?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We have a Pensacola Big Game Club tourny that Saturday. Looks like we will not be able to camp.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Clay-Doh said:


> Daniel, you bringing that little hotty of yours?


jackie? oh yeah.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i'd like to shoot some fish if the weather cooperates. i don't know if haulin ash is gonna make it or not. he's been very busy lately. he didn't even make it to zach's halloween party (by the way zach is leaving monday. i think someone's organizing a group dinner for tomorrow night. give him a call if you can go. i am out of town this weekend).

i will likely pull my boat over. maybe we can hit up the barges or the pete tide. hell we can anchor up, throw out a chumsickle, and drink a corona while we wait for the sharks to find our bait. maybe we can snag a blacktip.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha, find your own hotty, leave my Jackie alone. I was gonna ask you if you wanted to kill some fish. I got some near shore spots I never hit up yet. I think we should bring fixings for ceviche and just pig out all weekend


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations to Zack, achieved his helo wings and off to a great career flying/serving de' Great USA Military...Am very proud to know that young rosey cheek smiling fella and will miss him on Wed night's "one & done"! 

God Bless him and may he maintain air under his blades!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## bite me fishing team (Feb 13, 2013)

:thumbsup:yep you still got a ride clay doh,talked to kevin, we'll be there,we'll still do some fishing and just have a party.:thumbup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

Clay-Doh said:


> Ha ha, find your own hotty, leave my Jackie alone. I was gonna ask you if you wanted to kill some fish. I got some near shore spots I never hit up yet. I think we should bring fixings for ceviche and just pig out all weekend



don't put so much mango in the ceviche this time.

let's talk about spearfishing. give me a call some time this week.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

jjam said:


> Congratulations to Zack, achieved his helo wings and off to a great career flying/serving de' Great USA Military...Am very proud to know that young rosey cheek smiling fella and will miss him on Wed night's "one & done"!
> 
> God Bless him and may he maintain air under his blades!:thumbup:
> 
> Jimmy


he's gone for a couple weeks and will be back for a couple of days before he heads out to California. maybe we can get some people together for one of those nights he's here for a couple drinks?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

forecast sucks. guess it's a bust. i'm making other plans. thanks for trying, clay. let's look forward to the spring.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't have time to get on here yesterday, but with chance of rain all the days, 20 knot winds, and 4-6 for seas, it's definitely a bust. We will make the spring event the best yet, which will be the 10th, and will call for extra celebration!


----------

